# Breaking Bad, DirecTV and HD



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

For anyone that has a Season Pass (or Series Link) to Breaking Bad on DirecTV, and has HD access, the SP will no longer pick up new episodes since amc (channel 254) is now available in HD. This and any other SP on amc will require a new SP.


----------



## Paul E (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks for the heads-up! :up:


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

Does AMC typically re-air breaking bad (in marathon form or otherwise) once the season is done? I have the first three seasons on blu-ray and I'm about to start them. It would be nice to have season 4 waiting for me in HD when I'm done.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

AccidenT said:


> Does AMC typically re-air breaking bad (in marathon form or otherwise) once the season is done? I have the first three seasons on blu-ray and I'm about to start them. It would be nice to have season 4 waiting for me in HD when I'm done.


They did air the past three seasons this past year in prep for this season. Before that, they were airing select eps.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

They're re-airing _Mad Men_ in weekly three hour blocks, so it's possible they'll eventually do that for _Breaking Bad_ too.


----------

